# Point and shoot camera budget 15 K



## andy_65_in (Oct 27, 2016)

please suggest for daily family use.budget 15 K.will prefer wi fi in it.pt and shoot.budget 15 K.jap brands preferred like nikon or canon,sony.im not a photographer.what about sony H 300 or coolpix B 500.thanks,Anirudh


----------



## nac (Oct 27, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> please suggest for daily family use.budget 15 K.will prefer wi fi in it.pt and shoot.budget 15 K.jap brands preferred like nikon or canon(sony??).im not a photographer.thanks,Anirudh


Pretty much most of the popular camera makers are Japanese, just that they are made in different countries 

Seeing the prices of DSLR, I find point and shoot cameras are over priced.

Option 1 - Canon IXUS285, WX350/500, SX710/610/620 - See which one comes in your budget.
Option 2 - Go for used RX100
Option 3 - Fancy DSLR? It's overkill for casual family use... You can get one for about 18k.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 28, 2016)

Too varied a choice.i have to decide in the price band 13000-16000.


----------



## nac (Oct 28, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> im not a photographer.what about sony H 300 or coolpix B 500.thanks,Anirudh


Don't buy H300. It will be painfully slow and it doesn't have what you want, WIFI.
B500 - Available?


andy_65_in said:


> Too varied a choice.i have to decide in the price band 13000-16000.


Yeah, choices are very less lately. When I was buying 5yrs back, there were lot of choices and pricing too was good. Now, it's changed a lot. So the reason for suggesting cameras from other segments.
Some of the cameras in Option 1 should fit your budget, if not all.


----------



## andy_65_in (Oct 28, 2016)

my choices are Canon SX420 or nikon B 500(saw this with a a dealer here who sells it for abt Rs 14,400.00)


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> my choices are Canon SX420 or nikon B 500(saw this with a a dealer here who sells it for abt Rs 14,400.00)


Again, SX420 will be painfully slow.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 1, 2016)

what about B 5oo


----------



## nac (Nov 1, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> what about B 5oo


It's fairly new. I haven't read any reviews of this camera. Going by spec, it seems okay other than size and weight and battery type.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 6, 2016)

what should i choose now,budget max Rs 15000.


----------



## nac (Nov 6, 2016)

nac said:


> Option 1 - Canon IXUS285, WX350/500, SX710/610/620 - See which one comes in your budget.
> Option 2 - Go for used RX100
> Option 3 - Fancy DSLR? It's overkill for casual family use... You can get one for about 18k.


If you can't find any of these or not okay with the choices...


andy_65_in said:


> my choices are Canon SX420 or nikon B 500(saw this with a a dealer here who sells it for abt Rs 14,400.00)


If your only choices are these two...


andy_65_in said:


> what should i choose now,budget max Rs 15000.


Go ahead with B500.


----------



## andy_65_in (Nov 7, 2016)

Amazon selling canon 1330 D at 21.9 K-seems tempting


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2016)

andy_65_in said:


> Amazon selling *canon 1300 D* at 21.9 K-seems tempting



1300D isn't a PnS which you wanted to buy as per your OP.

Getting it with only 18-55 isn't a good choice IMO. So, get it only if you are going to increase your budget to 29k ( i.e. for the dual lens combo).


----------

